# WOW a 372 FISH DAY!!!!



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Me my dad and my friend James went to the scioto today. I got 168 fish all being sm but 2 lm and a rock bass, my dad got 112 fish all sm, my friend got 92 fish all sm. None of these fish were big lol. James got the big one and it was only 8inches LOL. A fun night out.


----------



## leckig (May 11, 2005)

is this a "fish joke day" today? Or you really got that many?


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

Dang man! Take it easy on those smallies!!!


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Sounds like you slaughtered the nursery . I bet you were using live bait, at least some of the time right? Do you think you may have caught any of the same fish multiple times?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

IMO fish under 8" shouldnt need mentioned









you boyz use those door clickers/counters when you fish or do you add it all up in your head








if micro was there you would have been over 500sm?

pigsticker wassssup?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that I have had 100+ fish days years ago when I used to make longer trips so I can see that number being attainable. I doubt that the fish fish were on live bait as that would use up far more bait than you could carry. My guess is small spinners and perhaps small jig/twister tails.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Are you sure it wasn't 373?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

hahaha
YO MIKE!! 
when we getting out dude? :B 
pm me your weekly schedule



fishingredhawk said:


> Are you sure it wasn't 373?


----------



## mjeberst (Jun 18, 2007)

Yea, 373 sounds less made up.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

NewbreedFishing said:


> IMO fish under 8" shouldnt need mentioned


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Give the kid a break - he caught a bunch of dinks and had a great time.

I've had float trips in my kayak where I have caught around a couple hundred fish (chubs, smallies, rock bass, etc) with nothing over 10-12 inches and had a blast. 

More fun than catching 5-6 pounders up at Erie - NO, but still fun!


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

No live bait, no joke. Just little grubs. Newbreed as i said in the PM, i always go for larger fish. We went to an area and just had fun catching smaller fish. We normally go to the Darby and get into some nice fish (try lol). Big deal we went had some fun and caught fish. I took my friend James and he never goes fishing. We habe taken him on real trips (if you will) and he sruggles catching fish. He never fishes, likes it but no onw takes him. He is new to fishing. So big deal took him to a spot he caught fish. We might go to the darby tonight and go for real fish. We problley will. I know its nice to get larger fish, but idc if their 8inches its a FISH. O and on real trips you still had to work for and catch it.

Count is not made up.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

You nailed it Fish-n-Fool. I hope that I never get to the point that I need to make another feel bad because they had a great time out with their dad and friend. Bubba Bass Bigfoot, keep enjoying catching fish and posting.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

all you guys are complaining over a stupid little thing, i mean come on, if you guys caught that many fish, i guaranty you would post it, even if all the fish were under 8 inches, and no mjeberst, Bubba's fish count is legit, i was with him most of all the trips!


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

I think the real question is, how many of the fish you caught were actually different fish 

j/k guys, sounds like a blast.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

never disputed the truth or not...
glad to see you got your brothers back though!

and no ...i fish normally 3-4X a week and never post unless we pull something worthy.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

w/e, but who do u think the " Brother" is?


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

I go 2-3 times a week (here latley) And i post about ever trip. Memebers read and hear what the river was like, hear what was working. Helps others. Im not worried about getting HUGE fish, i just like to catch fish. Yeah bigger the fish the better but its always a good time to go out and fish with family and friends.

All this is a difference of opnion no ones right or wrong. I respect your opnion.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> and no ...i fish normally 3-4X a week and never post unless we pull something worthy.


i assume that is why you seldom post 
3-4 times a week and rarely catch anything worthy   
i caught some 8 inch crappies today and it was worth every minute on the water.i was about 368 fish short of bubb,but still had fun


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

misfit said:


> i assume that is why you seldom post
> 3-4 times a week and rarely catch anything worthy


yeah ...this years been slow:S 
every since u took me hoovering i have been jinxed 

BTW I did catch over 40 largemouth in a trib. off of Oshay on Sunday.
Averaged about 1lb.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

oh yeah,blame it on the guide 
now you sound like toad and fishintiger,LOL.
i promise i'll try to do better next time.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

misfit said:


> oh yeah,blame it on the guide
> now you sound like toad and fishintiger,LOL.
> i promise i'll try to do better next time.


How did I get drug into this? I didn't blame you the last time. I was too busy laughing about your rod to blame you for the poor results. 

BTW Bubba don't worry about all these guys. You got out and caught some fish. I've had days that I'm sure I caught the same bluegill a couple times over. If they are dumb enough to continue to bite what bit them then so be it.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Well Bubba, I for one enjoy reading your posts. If anyone else has a problem with them, they don't have to read them. I was once your age and would have been very excited to have caught that many fish in an outing, even if they were eight inches, and if there was a place like this back then, I would have posted about it. I think some of these guys are just jealous of your catch!!!

Hey when's the next installment of the fishing show coming? Ya'll didn't give up did ya?


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

oh man, bassblaster, we have not even thought about the show lately, i will keep it in mind though, im sure we will be doing one here soon, i am think about doing one at a buddy's pond here in about 2 weeks, Night fishing for cats and maybe some night time bass!!!!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Cool, can't wait!!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Bubba, I caught 1/100th of the fish you did......

Good job.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

shwookie said:


> Bubba, I caught 1/100th of the fish you did......
> 
> Good job.


how do you catch 3.72 fish!?!?!?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Great catch bubba. Keep on posting and enjoy the fishing. Watch it guys DO NOT GET ME GOING AGAIN ABOUT PEOPLE POSTING!! Did enough of that last night!!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

> how do you catch 3.72 fish!?!?!?


One was missing an eye.....


----------



## midnight (Jul 12, 2004)

hey bubba at least yur not out raising hell like other teens ur age.......i fish a stretch of the nut thats shallow with not many holes.......thats why i go ultra lite with 6 lbs test.........those 10 inch smallies feel like pounders ....but man when you do catch a biggun look out!!!!!!!!!!! keep posting......mid


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Watch it guys DO NOT GET ME GOING AGAIN ABOUT PEOPLE POSTING!! Did enough of that last night!!


LOL.i must have missed something


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Bubba, I for one, am very excited for you having had such a phenomenal day of fishing. I know you wouldn't post anything untrue! Don't let some pessimists get you down.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

yea bubba, lol


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I think any day on the water is a productive day whether you catch fish or not, if ya catch a bunch its a bonus. Nothing wrong with posting if you caught dinks, hawgs or skunked. These boards are supposed to be for fishing reports last time I checked. If he would of posted a pic of an 18"+ smallie someone would of jumped on him for showing too much background in the pic and a meathunter may find it. Its a no win situation with some posters. Had he posted that he caught 300+ gills around 8" he would of had more than a few PMs asking him where he was. I guess its all about perspective. You take what the river gives ya and enjoy the fact that ya have a stretch to fish. Keep on fishin and keep on posting.

Jake


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I remember days like that when I was young, maybe not 300 plus fish but more than I liked to count, we would use crawdad tails, peel them like shrimp and have a field day with gills, not even casting just throw it out a few feet, loads of fun. Nothing wrong with posting what you caught or where, this is a fishing site, jeez.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> we would use crawdad tails, peel them like shrimp and have a field day with gills,not even casting just throw it out a few feet, loads of fun


ah,now you're bringing back memories.i spent many a day wading blacklick as a kid.crawdad tails were the bait of choice when not casting shysters for smallies.it was fun to just catch bait as i needed and slay the gills,chubs,shiners,bullheads and smallies from above broad st. to picktown.i never counted,but hell,i might have even had days like bubba back then


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I live across from Blacklick now,and fish a pond close by, heck, look at what the pollution has done to the fish.
Mike


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Way to go Bubba, Buckeye hit the mark, Any day on the water is a great day catch or not. Catching that many fish even though there are dinks would have me laughing and having a great time at the abundance of fish willing to hit. Its not every day any of us get to experience days like this one. Maybe some of you have never had these days but many of have and many of us remember fishing at a young age and being excited by 300+ fish in an evening. I bet Dad was having a blast watching the boys catching all these fish when he took them out for an evening on the water. I know I have tons of fun when my son catchs five little gills. Bubba congrats on a great night. From what I have heard size dosn't matter anyway S


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Back in the 70s when I was just out of high school, the 2" grub baits (like mr twister) were still relatively unknown. My buddy Ralph and I started using them on the Ohio Water Service lakes up in the Youngstown area. We couldn't afford to buy lead headed jigs so we just crimped a splitshot on the eye of a bare hook. One day we absolutely slaughtered the crappies at Liberty Lake and counted every single fish. Ended up to be something like 350 crappies...we know cuz we cleaned every stinkin one. Well, to make a long story short...we reported our catch to Jerry Blinzley, the host of a weekly outdoors show in the Y'town area. When he got to the part of the show where he reads from a stack of fishing reports, we were just about as excited as two kids could be and still be breathing. He proceeds to read our names and ages and then he says, "These two kids claim to have caught 350 crappies on plastic twisters, but it sounds more like a prank". Truth is, he never even heard of a twister. Back then, folks would fish for crappies until the live bait ran out. Catching 350 crappies in one outing was very unusual. Well needless to say, we were very upset that this clown discreditted our catch just because of our age.

Good catch guys!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

ok.but you'll get awful hungry


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i just eat shad  



misfit said:


> ok.but you'll get awful hungry


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

haha.....................you gotta catch them first 
but if you do,meet me at hoover and we can share them with the cats


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Mike, 
Dude, is that a flounder bass?
WTF, lol.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Just having some fun with photoshop, lol. Went to sisters pond again last night and caught about 15 in 2 hours, biggest 2-3 pounder, that place is loaded with hogs, and they hit same stuff I used on the darby the other day.
Mike


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

You post on a regular basis and you have photos to show you are not just making up tales I am glad you had a good time and caught a bunch of fish and tyoo any of the nayslayers, you post with pics or never question the truth of bubbabass. He has shown his truth.


----------

